# Plowing Concrete Driveways



## rdv350 (Feb 17, 2007)

The plow on my ATV has the standard steel wear bar on it and I was wondering if I should be concerned about doing any damage to my new concrete driveway using the plow, like scraping or scuffing of the concrete?

I'm also considering buying a plow for my truck, would there be any concerns about using a regular truck snowplow on my driveway?

Thanks


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

You should be fine... If it really concerns you, you could buy the poly cutting edges.


----------



## rdv350 (Feb 17, 2007)

I thought about the poly cutting edges. Are there any down sides to them?


----------

